# What Transducer or sensor is this?



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Late this year I bought a used Ranger 620 and love it so far. Figuring out all the wiring was a must for me, but there is one item that has me stumped and I cant figure out if it is connected at all or what it's connected to. It's located in the step of the transom and looks to be some sort of thru hull mounting. The boat has Humminbird electronics currently but I have found remnants of Lowrance equipment. Also I never found where the float switch is located for the automatic bilge, I know it works but can't locate. I don't believe it is built into the pump but not certain.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

fishincontrol said:


> Late this year I bought a used Ranger 620 and love it so far. Figuring out all the wiring was a must for me, but there is one item that has me stumped and I cant figure out if it is connected at all or what it's connected to. It's located in the step of the transom and looks to be some sort of thru hull mounting. The boat has Humminbird electronics currently but I have found remnants of Lowrance equipment. Also I never found where the float switch is located for the automatic bilge, I know it works but can't locate. I don't believe it is built into the pump but not certain.
> View attachment 199800
> View attachment 199801


i would follow that cable to the front of the boat. maybe the plug end got shoved under the dashboard. looks like a transducer, most lowrance or airmar transducers had a silver tag at the plug end.


----------

